# looking for Argerich playing Nocturne Op. 9 No. 2 (Chopin)



## fncll (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm looking for a recording of Martha Argerich playing Chopin's Nocturne Op. 9 No. 2 -- my Google-fu reveals nothing.

I'm new to this, so if there is a good place to find this kind of information about classical music recordings, I am all ears! Thanks...


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry, but I searched lists of her performances, recordings (live and commercial), everything, and I found nothing... I do not even think that she has learned the Op. 9 No. 2


----------



## fncll (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for looking. It's really disappointing that she's never recorded it. She's recorded practically ever other Chopin composition!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Googling "Argerich Discography" would've done the job in seconds. Only three other Chopin Nocturnes, according to these. :tiphat:http://andrys.com/adisc-pg.html

http://homepage1.nifty.com/classicalcd/discography/argerich.htm


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

For a general resource, check out www.arkivmusic.com for an excellent database of recordings by artist, etc. I found 67 records with Argerich and Chopin. Couldn't find that Nocturne though.


----------



## fncll (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks. I did Google Argerich Discography and many more specific searches, but was hoping I was missing something! The resources you've shared are excellent, thank you.


----------

